# 10 Most Dangerous Cities



## kwong (Aug 16, 2011)

*10 Most Dangerous Cities in the World 2011*

Some of you don't agree about 10 ugliest cities, but I think many of us agree that these cities are really dangerous...

http://urbantitan.com/10-most-dangerous-cities-in-the-world-in-2011/

*10 Most Dangerous Cities in the World 2011*

*1. Bogota, Colombia*

Image source - newshopper.sulekha

While security in Colombia has improved significantly in recent years, violence by narco-terrorist groups continues to affect some rural areas as well as the capital city, Bogota. In August 2010, a car bomb exploded outside the Caracol radio station in Bogota and in October, Colombian authorities claimed that they had foiled another car bomb attack directed at the National Administrative Center in Bogota. Some criminal organizations continue to kidnap and hold civilians for ransom or as political bargaining chips. The fact that Colombia has one of the highest violent crime rates in the world is quite enough for understanding how dangerous Botota is.


*2. Ciudad Juárez, Mexico*

Image source - life

Ciudad Juárez is one of the world’s fastest growing cities in spite of the fact that it has been called “the most violent zone in the world outside of declared war zones.” Unfortunately, it seems that crime is growing along with the city. There were around 1,400 murders in the city in 2008 and over 2,500 drug-related deaths over the same period in 2010. Public life is almost paralyzed out of fear of being hit by a stray bullet or kidnapped. Over the past 10 years Ciudad Juárez has seen more than 400 women fall victims to sexual homicides.


*3. St. Louis, Missouri*

Image source - kimoracochran

According to a latest study analyzing cities based on their FBI statistics for murder, rape, robbery, and assault, St. Louis top the list of the most dangerous city in America, beating Camden, Detroit and New Orleans, last year’s most dangerous cities. After first being pronaunced ‘America’s Most Dangerous City’ in 2006 and coming in second place in 2009, St. Louis has once again reached the top. St. Louis had 2,070.1 violent crimes per 100,000 residents, compared with a national average of 429.4. Overall, east St. Louis city is the area of nearly 65% of the crime.


*4. Port-au-Prince, Haiti*

Image source - montrealgazette

Despite the governmental changes that occurred in 2004, Port-au-Prince, the capital and largest city of Haiti, still regularly sees violent outbreaks and demonstrations. There is no real police force that keeps the violence under control in the city and the entire country and many towns in Haiti are literally controlled by criminals. Furthermore, while a U.N. force has provided assistance to police in the country since 2004, their presence does not guarantee absolute security for visitors or residents. Haiti is among the four most important countries for drug transit to the U.S. Kidnapping, murders, death threats, drug-related shootouts, car-jacking, armed robberies and home break-ins are common in Port-au-Prince.


*5. Mogadishu, Somalia*

Image source - coincentral

In August and September of 2010, terrorists launched a military offensive attack against the Transitional Federal Government and African Union. In August, a roadside bomb exploded and damaged three civilian minibuses killing nine people and wounding 25, and in September, two suicide bombers killed themselves in an attack on Mogadishu airport. Murder, kidnapping, illegal roadblocks, banditry, and other violent incidents and threats to American citizens and other foreigners can occur in Mogadishu, as well as in any region of Somalia. Unpredictable armed conflicts among rival militias are prevalent in and around the city. Terrorist attacks, cross-border warring and brutal, violent street crime wrack the country on a daily basis.


*6. Caracas, Venezuela*

Image source - mysanantonio

In our previously published article we have listed Caracas among the 10 most dangerous cities in the world in 2010. Well, it keeps its place on the list in 2011. The murder rate in the capital of Venezuela is said to be among the highest in the world, with much of that violence being related to drug trafficking and resulting from the fact that the country is located between the U.S. and Columbia. Armed robberies are common in the city, even in areas presumed safe and visited by tourists. Express kidnappings, in which victims are seized in an attempt to get quick cash in exchange for their release, are a problem. Even worse, police investigations into kidnappings have revealed that police officers are often involved. Crime is even rampant at the airport, which itself is said to be rife with corruption. And of course, pickpockets, hotel thieves, scammers and grifters abound.


*7. Port Moresby, Papua New Guinea*

Image source - impactlab

Crime is a serious concern throughout Port Moresby, capital and largest city of Papua New Guinea. If you decide to travel there, you are at a greater risk of violent crimes such as rape and robbery. Also, carjackings, stoning of vehicles, pickpockets, armed robberies are problems in and around the city. Visiting unguarded public sites such as golf courses, beaches, parks or cemeteries can be dangerous for visitors. Even public transportation is dangerous, making car rental the safest way to get around the country. Beside the criminal, Papua New Guinea is in an active seismic zone: tsunamis, earthquakes and landslides can occur.


*8. Grozny, Chechnya, Russia*


Image source - mostdangerouscities.org

In 2003 the UN called Grozny the ‘Most Destroyed City on Earth.’ The city has undergone very destructive warfare since the 1990s, when the Russian army demolished much of the city. Gangsters, mob and corruption create problems for little remaining authority. Organized Crime is rampant. Political and criminal murder, as well as rape rates, are very high and kidnappings are a serious issue. Some destroyed buildings are being rebuilt, but many continue to live without electricity or water. Many Chechens have fled to places like Dagestan or Azerbaijan, as their native country is not safe.


*9. Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic*

Image source - latimes

If you decide to travel to the Dominican Republic this year, you should strongly consider leaving valuable property at home. Crime continues to be a big problem throughout the Dominican Republic. While mugging and pick pocketing are the most common crimes against tourists, reports of violence against both locals and foreigners are growing and reports of car theft have increased. Also, demonstrations, protests and general strikes occur periodically. Although political demonstrations don’t generally occur in areas frequented by tourists and are generally not targeted at foreigners, it is advisable to exercise caution when traveling throughout the country.


*10. Muzaffarabad, Kashmir, Pakistan*

Image source - google images

Although it is considered a “paradise on earth,” primarily known for its captivating beauty serene lakes, dazzling rivers and splendid gardens, Kashmir is thought by many academics to be the place where the next nuclear holocaust will occur. The region is divided among 3 countries (India, Pakistan and China) in a territorial dispute. These 3 countries are Nuclear armed states, and the tension in Kashmir has resulted in nuclear brinkmanship between Pakistan and India on several occasions. Rallies, demonstrations, and processions occur regularly throughout Pakistan on very short notice. Organised crime in Pakistan include drug trafficking, forged Indian currency printing, extortion, murder for hire and fraud. Furthermore, other criminal operations engage in human trafficking, black marketeering, corruption, political violence, abduction, terrorism etc.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Are you serious? Again? This is basically the exact same demeaning thread as your other one. 

Your agenda is obvious :troll: 


:lock:


----------



## cbcake (Oct 30, 2011)

This seems to be a list based on opinion. Take 10 cities with bad reputations, mix them up, and make them the ten most dangerous cities on earth. I really have a hard time believing that St Louis is more dangerous than Mogadishu, the capital of a failed state, or Baghdad, the center of an insurgency that can only worsen with the last of American troops leaving. I think it is almost offensive to make an awful thoughtless meaningless list on such a serious topic.


----------



## kwoldtimer (Jan 18, 2011)

Bogota simply does not belong on that list.


----------



## kwong (Aug 16, 2011)

cbcake said:


> This seems to be a list based on opinion. Take 10 cities with bad reputations, mix them up, and make them the ten most dangerous cities on earth. I really have a hard time believing that St Louis is more dangerous than Mogadishu, the capital of a failed state, or *Baghdad, the center of an insurgency that can only worsen with the last of American troops leaving.* I think it is almost offensive to make an awful thoughtless meaningless list on such a serious topic.


I agree, but I guess this list was made before US troops leave the city


----------



## Sid Vicious (Jul 21, 2011)

where is east-berlin? it should be on the list. blacks get immediately killed if they dare going to some neighbourhoods.


----------



## kwong (Aug 16, 2011)

kwoldtimer said:


> Bogota simply does not belong on that list.


I don't know why but I always have an impression that Bogota is a dangerous city...the writer of that site also mentions his reasons...

But I'm surprised that Caracas is also in that list since I always have a good impression about that city...


----------



## kwong (Aug 16, 2011)

Sid Vicious said:


> where is east-berlin? it should be on the list. blacks get immediately killed if they dare going to some neighbourhoods.


really? I went 2 times to East Berlin with some of my friends who're of African and Asian origin, and we're okay...


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

@Sid Vicious
Would you please refrain from spreading such rubbish? Berlin isn't even the most criminal city in Germany...that's Frankfurt by the way.


----------



## kwong (Aug 16, 2011)

musiccity said:


> Are you serious? Again? This is basically the exact same demeaning thread as your other one.
> 
> Your agenda is obvious :troll:
> 
> ...



I admit that ugly and beauty is highly subjective...

but dangerous is much less subjective...

agenda? sounds like conspiracy theory to me


----------



## kwoldtimer (Jan 18, 2011)

kwong said:


> I don't know why but I always have an impression that Bogota is a dangerous city...the writer of that site also mentions his reasons...
> 
> But I'm surprised that Caracas is also in that list since I always have a good impression about that city...


If your concern is street crime, murder and general mayhem, Caracas is far worse these days than Bogota.


----------



## Sid Vicious (Jul 21, 2011)

Tiaren said:


> @Sid Vicious
> Would you please refrain from spreading such rubbish? Berlin isn't even the most criminal city in Germany...that's Frankfurt by the way.


it was an obvious joke! this thread is another one for fighting I assume.


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

Why do you keep making such thread?..




cbcake said:


> This seems to be a list based on opinion. *Take 10 cities with bad reputations, mix them up, and make them the ten most dangerous cities on earth*.


Absolutely agree.


----------



## Sid Vicious (Jul 21, 2011)

Frankfurts crime rate is so high because of the thousands of incidents at FRAPORT.


----------



## kwong (Aug 16, 2011)

kwoldtimer said:


> If your concern is street crime, murder and general mayhem, Caracas is far worse these days than Bogota.


Isn't Venezuela among the richest country in Latam? and have a large proportion of European immigrants (descendants)? I expect their capital to be at least close to European capitals in terms of decency...


----------



## Sid Vicious (Jul 21, 2011)

kwong said:


> really? I went 2 times to East Berlin with some of my friends who're of African and Asian origin, and we're okay...


really? you have been to Marzahn, Hohenschönhausen..
I dont mean Alex, Prenzlauer Berg or Friedrichshain.


----------



## kwong (Aug 16, 2011)

atmada said:


> Why do you keep making such thread?..


This part of SSC is about citytalk and urban issues... city crimes are part of urban issues...

It's even more difficult to understand when somebody makes a thread on "which countries to be developed next" in this part of SSC forum...


----------



## kwong (Aug 16, 2011)

Sid Vicious said:


> really? you have been to Marzahn, Hohenschönhausen..
> I dont mean Alex, Prenzlauer Berg or Friedrichshain.


Sorry I only stayed for couple of days there, and it was 10 years ago so I hardly remember the name of places I visited...

but I suppose 10 years ago East Berlin was more dangerous than nowadays since the reunification was quite recent at that time


----------



## Sid Vicious (Jul 21, 2011)

the reunification was 22 years ago,1989! things went worth then...


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Is this only about "Major cities " ? 

I think there must be smaller cities in Colombia or Venezuela with higher murder rate per-capita than Bogota or Caracas .


----------



## kwong (Aug 16, 2011)

Skyprince said:


> Is this only about "Major cities " ?
> 
> I think there must be smaller cities in Colombia or Venezuela with higher murder rate per-capita than Bogota or Caracas .


I guess so...


----------



## Sid Vicious (Jul 21, 2011)

there are nogo areas in nearly any city except swiss and norwegian cities.


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Bogota murder rate: 18/100,000
New Orleans murde rate: 49/100,000
Washington DC murder rate: 22/100,000

Colombia murder rate: 27/100,000
Venezuela murder rate: 45/100,000


Bogota can hardly be considered a dangerous city nowadays.. :yes:


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

so where's Karachi, Pakistan?


----------



## henrique42 (Dec 5, 2011)

Bogota can hardly be considered a dangerous city nowadays.. :yes: 

======

but with 39 / 100.000 inhabitants, number 8 on the list, colombia is not really a safe country, is it?


----------



## kwoldtimer (Jan 18, 2011)

kwong said:


> Isn't Venezuela among the richest country in Latam? and have a large proportion of European immigrants (descendants)? I expect their capital to be at least close to European capitals in terms of decency...


You need to do a bit of reading - you'd be surprised!


----------



## kwoldtimer (Jan 18, 2011)

henrique42 said:


> Bogota can hardly be considered a dangerous city nowadays.. :yes:
> 
> ======
> 
> but with 39 / 100.000 inhabitants, number 8 on the list, colombia is not really a safe country, is it?


The thread is about cities.


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

henrique42 said:


> Bogota can hardly be considered a dangerous city nowadays.. :yes:
> 
> ======
> 
> but with 39 / 100.000 inhabitants, number 8 on the list, colombia is not really a safe country, is it?


Colombia is down to 27 in 2011 (number 17), the figure was recently released by the central government and the official data hasnt been updated.

Either way, the latest data (for 2010) was 33/100,000.

And no, Colombia isnt a safe country *yet*, although it has reached the same levels as countries like Dominican Republic, Brazil and Puerto Rico..


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

Muzaffarabad, Kashmir, PAK @ #10

I knew it.

Should've been Muzaffarabad, Kashmir, INDIA like it supposed to be.

Pakistan has ruined Kashmir by creating terrorist camps all over Kashmir & Muzaffarabad is a den of **** terrorists.

Hopefully, one day the whole kashmir is united under Indian flag & peace will return to the kashmiri people.


----------



## spektor (Sep 4, 2010)

Bogota the most dangerous city on earth? give me a break

This is just utter shit.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Tiaren said:


> @Sid Vicious
> Would you please refrain from spreading such rubbish? Berlin isn't even the most criminal city in Germany...that's Frankfurt by the way.


The murder rate is Germany is only 0.8/100,000 


The murder rate in my state of Tennessee is 7.0/100,000, and the US as a whole 4.8/100,000.



I've been to Germany twice and have spent a total of nearly two months there including visits to Frankfurt and Berlin, and I must say Germany has to be one of the safest countries in the world. :cheers:


----------



## Zach759 (May 20, 2010)

nevermind


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Bogota #1? I just LOOOOL! 

Official list :

1. Baghdad, Iraq
2. N’Djamena, Chad
3. Abidjan, Côte d’Ivoire
4. Bangui, Central African Republic
5. Kinshasa, Democratic Rep. of the Congo
6. Karachi, Pakistan
7. Tbilisi, Georgia
8. Sana’a, Yemen
9. Nairobi, Kenya
10. Conakry, Guinea Republic 

http://www.businessinsider.com/the-most-dangerous-cities-in-the-world-2011-12#1-baghdad-iraq-10


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

That sounds MUCH more like it.. ^^


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Guys, come on. Think about it before you make threads like this. Any thread which is going to get people fighting in a negative City vs City way is going to be scrapped. Period.


----------

